# Cannot mix incompatible libraries



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello whoever is reading this.
I have been stuck in the same...you know what I mean.
I have a problem with VirtualBox.
NO matter of the procedure that I make for install this program, will be pkg, using ports, whatever. When it finish its installation, and I try to run this program, ALWAYS I get the same **** error.

```
Qt WARNING: QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'
Qt FATAL: Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50701) with this library (version 0x50904)
Abort trap
```
Now I'm trying with 
	
	



```
make
```
 inside of the ports. I've tried with 
	
	



```
pkg
```
 but it was useless. I have hope in make, for some strange reason. Maybe should I download src.txz, then make 
	
	



```
portsmaster
```
?


----------



## rsronin (Apr 10, 2018)

https://askubuntu.com/questions/905...ning-libpng-warning-iccp-known-incorrect-srgb

Probably you trying this to run as root or using sudo!?


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 10, 2018)

the same happen to me but with qbittorrent

Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50701) with this library (version 0x50904)

edit..this happend when i install a set of packages(gtk,cursor and themes pkg with -y switch) me bad..


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 11, 2018)

i found the solution..update all 

pkg update 
pkg upgrade


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 12, 2018)

juan9182 said:


> i found the solution..update all
> 
> pkg update
> pkg upgrade



Ah ah, no. That didn't work for me.
Look at this:

```
Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/240] Fetching zenity-3.18.0.txz: 100%    3 MiB  93.6kB/s    00:36   
pkg: cached package zenity-3.18.0: size mismatch, fetching from remote
[2/240] Fetching zenity-3.18.0.txz: 100%    3 MiB 102.2kB/s    00:33   
pkg: cached package zenity-3.18.0: size mismatch, cannot continue
```
Edit: removed zenity, and following this: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pkg-1-3-0-size-mismatch-cannot-continue.47444/
Now I can make an upgrade.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 13, 2018)

juan9182 said:


> i found the solution..update all
> 
> pkg update
> pkg upgrade


Now, after solving the mismatch, and doing the update and upgrade, I can install VirtualBox.
So, here's the end of the road.


----------

